# Is this real? Where is this?



## zergling (Jul 5, 2004)

Is this real? Where is this?


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Stratosphere tower in Las Vegas


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

insurance?


----------



## Armon (Oct 31, 2006)

zergling said:


>


I went on this it scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

It scares the crap out of me just looking at it.


----------



## Natural (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't think I would dare to ride it.. 
SO scary...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I would definitely give that a go looks great as fuckin hell


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

That's an awesome place... I even won a fair buck down in the casino!

The view sown the strip:


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

that looks so much fun !


----------



## momo096 (Jun 27, 2006)

Man, Las Vegas is one big desert, right?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Armon said:


> I went on this it scared the crap out of me.


Not for a Million $!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Not for a Million $!!!!!!!!!!!!!



1. Why would any sane person offer anyone US$ 1 million to ride that thing?

2. If offered, why would any sane person refuse?
- If you die, you die.
- Chances are, you'll survive and win the million.


----------



## Joey313 (May 2, 2006)

I would ride it maybe ........................


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

What actual rides are on the tower???


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Ya man. it looks like they dangle out over the edge of the tower, too. that must be MUCH scarier than just riding around on top of it!!!

:nuts:


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like fun. Do they provide spare pants in case we crap/pee in ours?


----------



## cheeriokid61 (Feb 19, 2005)

They sell souvenir pants in the lobby.


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I would do this, but would have to buy the souvenir pants in the lobby, lol


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

i couldnt see the pics..


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Been on that and loved it. And btw i don't get why people are so scared of ides like that. You are far more safer there then driving around in your car.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Big Shot is one of the best rides i have been on, scared the crap out of me, was at night I went on it and the view is amazing.


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

I love scary thrill rides! Looks sweet as!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Why remove the roller coaster? I think it's something very unique, although seems quite crammed up there.


----------



## Indica (Mar 19, 2005)

I was on those and they were pretty scary, and Ive always been into scary rides... but at six flags magic mountain in Los Angeles, there is a new ride called "Tatsu" and that thing really freaked the shit outta me... made me feel like I was a little kid again going on a looping coaster for the first time :lol:


----------



## Indica (Mar 19, 2005)

redstone said:


> Why remove the roller coaster? I think it's something very unique, although seems quite crammed up there.


its actually a LOT bigger at the top of that tower than it looks.. there are 12 floors within the pod at the top.. very large obs deck it contains.. :banana:


----------



## Indica (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh, and they removed some of the rides for safety reasons.. I heard through the grapevine (my bro had a friend that worked at the stratosphere) that those rides werent even maintained that well and the coaster had a lot of problems with the track


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The New York New York casino also has a rollercoaster around the skyline of its building. I'm not sure if it's still there.


----------



## Armon (Oct 31, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> The New York New York casino also has a rollercoaster around the skyline of its building. I'm not sure if it's still there.


I went to vagas last year and it was still there. but its just like a normal roller-coster no where near as scary as the X scream. 

Tip-If you want the crap scared out of you in the Xscream go in the day time and sit in the front.


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

thats crazyy lmfaoo


----------



## Pablo (Sep 13, 2002)

:eek2:..this is my first time to feel scare on these kind of things...


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Indica said:


> Oh, and they removed some of the rides for safety reasons.. I heard through the grapevine (my bro had a friend that worked at the stratosphere) that those rides werent even maintained that well and the coaster had a lot of problems with the track


Here's an article about removing the High Roller and it also talks about the reasons for removing it.
http://www.thefabricator.com/PlasmaCutting/PlasmaCutting_Article.cfm?ID=1504



> While these rides spin, turn, hang passengers over the side, or shoot them upward at high speed, the High Roller circled the observation deck at a mild 30 miles per hour. Many considered it the tamest of the rides. Like the Big Shot, which shoots its riders to the 1,050-ft. level, the High Roller has been with the Stratosphere since the beginning, lifted into place by the Tower"s crane during construction. After 10 years it needed renovating and a decision had to be made.
> 
> "The High Roller was due for a facelift that would cost well over $500,000," Brinckerhoff explained. "The hydraulics were antiquated and it required a lot of maintenance to keep it in perfect working order. Even with the overhaul, it still wouldn"t be as popular as our other rides. We decided instead to bring it down and look at possibilities for a future project to replace it."


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

Natural said:


> I don't think I would dare to ride it..
> SO scary...


it's really fun tho


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sorry I meant: TRIPLE DOSE OF ADRENALINE*


----------



## Heludin (Jun 4, 2006)

that's a nice ride, it gets your adrenaline going...lol. I almost die form that ride
toooooooooooooo much adrenaline, is actually an triple of adrenaline. Crazy Vegas


----------

